# Ryobi 790R upper flex shaft



## gunit1400 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello all, just joined your great site and have to say I have already enjoyed it. My problem is that I BROKE the flex shaft in the upper shaft housing. I cannot seem to find the part I need anywhere, guess I will have to buy the whole shaft housing, if I can figure out the correct part number. But, I don't have the owners manual or a parts list for it and I am having a difficult time finding one online for this model. I can find one for newer models, but not mine....If it will help, I found the following numbers. 

790R "EZ" 
TN4031UB24RA;EM 
sn 701001525 
ppn 501145

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance for your time....


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

The Ryobi pn=180339, which equates to MTD-753-04344
Outdoor Distributors lists it @$36.02


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to your model's parts list.

http://outdoordistributors.com/pdf/Ryobi/RYOBI-790r-serials-611000001-thru-.pdf


----------



## gunit1400 (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, I do appreciate it. I was afraid I was gonna have to buy the whole assembly.


----------

